# Mala recepción de TV



## florenciamagica2006 (Ago 1, 2007)

señal de la tele.Tengo la antena principal en el salón.En la comunidad hay parabólica,se ven bien estos canales pero TVE1,antena 3...etc fatal.todo ha empeorado con la TDT.Tanto si está dado como apagado el decodificador se ve mal.Además de esta antena sale la señal para la tele principal y una que hay en una habitación a unos 8 metros.Antes con la caja que amplifica la señal veía bien ambas pero ahora no.    


Además tengo conexiones entre:
la tele y el tdt 
la tele y el video (de donde saco la señal para la habitación),
la tdt y el video (todo con euroconectores).

La antena principal va entre la pared y la tdt para poder ver el vídeo tambien en la habitación.

Qué puede fallar y cómo lo soluciono?

Perdón por el rollo y muchas gracias.


----------



## jona (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola
si entendi bien tenes problemas de imagen en la television,bueno te cuento que por aca tambien pasa algo asi,de una sola antena se puede obtener una imagen dentro de todo buena(con un poco de lluvia)
el problema es empezar a conectar varios televisores,ya que la señal se comienza a dividir para cada tv,y de pierde una cierta señal que nos impide ver algunos canales.
para esto existen unos amplificador que se conectan a la antena y de alli distribuirlos en cada tv.
recorda que las conexiones deben estar bien hechas,digo cable,fichas...etc,y prestar atensión que ningun filamente de el cable coaxil este tocando con el otro.
saludos.


----------

